

Nearly 800 O'Reilly and Microsoft Press titles now available in iBookstore - pietrofmaggi
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/10/nearly-800-oreilly-and-microsoft-press-books-now-in-ibookstore.html

======
etm117
Interesting, it looks like prices are cheaper at the iBookStore than the
direct purchases of the eBook from the O'Reilly store (not I only checked 3
books, but all were $2 to $3 cheaper). I wonder if this is just an initial
sale or if it will stay that way.

Also, I love the jab about not being able to provide updates, so if you pay
only $4.95 more, you can get lifetime updates. Sounds like the SlapChop guy
should be doing an infomercial.

